# Wisco hello



## Yomogi (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey there guys, been lurking here awhile and decided it was time to join the fun. Not a lot of folks from the Midwest it looks like, but this WI boy has been enjoying the reading.

I've just picked up a used Gheenoe 15'4" (hard to find up here) and I'm looking to strip it down and rebuild it. My interests are mostly fly fishing (carp flats and river running for bass/musky/walleye) but I will probably end up using it for some hunting trips too. Expect a lot of questions over the winter!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Wisconson in the house !!
i love musky fishing, 
"tip- ups" on the ice...... and some schnapps.


----------



## Ganderzone (Oct 6, 2015)

GB native here!!!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Ganderzone said:


> GB native here!!!


thats not a musky.


----------



## Ganderzone (Oct 6, 2015)

You are correct sir, been in Miami since January.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Ganderzone said:


> You are correct sir, been in Miami since January.


----------

